# Cleaned ACL rust with Oxalic Acid



## Fleetbag (Aug 20, 2015)

The cleaning forum might be more appropriate for this but I figured more "ACL" eye's would see it here. I have cleaned oil cans with good success using Oxalic Acid so was very curious to see if it would clean rust off a ACL bottle.I call it rust as I have seen others call it rust, but more likely just a mineral stain?I had already soak this bottle in hot water and sunlight dish soap previously and could not remove the stains or the stubborn clouding on the inside of the bottle. The bottle soaked for 3 hours with light scrubbing using a tooth brush every 30 minutes.I am very impressed with the results, I did notice that the paint in the area where the stain was has lost some gloss. But you can't tell unless looking close and gun sighting it. After I had finished soaking the outside I poured the water/ Oxalic mixture into the bottle. I let it sit for 30 minutes with out scrubbing, just rinsed it and it removed the film from the inside. I have a Sparkling bottle now! Have a look at the before and after pics, also a pic of the bottle soaking.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 20, 2015)

More Pics


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 20, 2015)

I've been using oxalic acid since around 1975 (40 years) & it has always worked good for me. LEON.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 20, 2015)

I have read some threads on here regarding its use but didn't find any for use on ACL bottles. Hemi have you cleaned any ACL bottles with it?I would love to see some before and after pics if you have any?


----------



## tsalz14 (Aug 20, 2015)

What is the ratio you use for the water to acid?


----------



## LC (Aug 21, 2015)

As for the acl labels I used to use a car polishing compound . The name of it escapes me regrettably , it was something with the number 7 in the title . It was a green colored can . I have not been able to find any of it in years . It was great for cleaning up lunch boxes as well . It worked good on the pyro labels as long as they were not deteriorated . if that was the case it would remove the paint . On the pyro labels I would just get a touch of the polishing compound on my finger and *GENTLY* rub it around on the label , let it dry and then buff it off with a soft cloth , had great success with it . I bought another brand of polishing car compound and it was not worth a nickel .


----------



## jblaylock (Aug 21, 2015)

I use Bar Keeper's Friend, but always willing to try new things.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 21, 2015)

3M has a product called Finesse It.Polishing compound used for finessing small dirt particles that sit on top of a full gloss clear coat. Usually applied and worked with very fine sandpaper maybe 2000 grit?I never thought of using this on a ACL label but since I have finesse It I will give it a try. Commonly used in OEM and after market paint repair. You are basically removing a small layer of material to extract the defect. You could likely find some or a similar product at an Auto supply store like NAPA or Carquest.  tsalz14  -  for this bottle I used approx a 20:1 ratio. 20 parts water to one part Oxalic Acid. First bottle I have done so a learning experience for me. Its possible a weaker mix would do same job perhaps at a slower rate and vice versa.


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 21, 2015)

Muriatic Acid =)


----------



## Sand_pontil (Aug 21, 2015)

Joking of course


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 21, 2015)

Fleetbag said:
			
		

> I have read some threads on here regarding its use but didn't find any for use on ACL bottles. Hemi have you cleaned any ACL bottles with it?I would love to see some before and after pics if you have any?



 I cleaned these 2 Arola's with it. I believe I posted about these in here before about a year or 2 ago. LEON.


----------



## Fleetbag (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for digging that out. That is excellent results. I can't believe how bright the white is in that larger bottle.From now on I will not automatically pass over a stained bottle when I know it could possible be saved. In fact I hope I find a few to clean. What ratio of water to acid do you normally use for ACL? Is it the same as you would use for your other non ACL bottles?


----------



## LC (Aug 22, 2015)

I was cleaning out the garage today and found a can of the No. 7 compound I mentioned earlier , only the can I found is rubbing compound not polishing compound . The rubbing compound is just too coarse for the acl labels . This is what the brand looks like though , the polishing compound can looks the same as this one . Works super great for polishing up a vintage lunchboxes as long as the paint has not deteriorated .


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Aug 27, 2015)

Oxalic Acid (otherwise known as Wood Bleach) is great for gently removing surface rust. We used to dip our old dumper beer cans in it back in the day those were big. Just remember, don't breathe in any fumes from it, or any other acids. One of my friends did for years and ended up with spots on his lungs, discovered by an Xray. Be careful out there. GLASSHOPPER55


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2015)

*To Remove Rust* Before and after using *Distilled White Vinegar*. Soak rusted bottle for several hours in undiluted distilled white vinegar and then gently scrub with textured sponge. It works great and no health risk.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2015)

( Problem with previous image ? ) Before ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Sep 12, 2015)

1.  Soaking rusted bottle in a pitcher of distilled white vinegar. Also fill inside of bottle. The paper towel on top wicks the vinegar around the lip. 2.  Tools - Scrubbing with a textured sponge will not damage acls.


----------



## bluegrassfan76 (Nov 1, 2015)

SODAPOPBOB said:
			
		

> 1.  Soaking rusted bottle in a pitcher of distilled white vinegar. Also fill inside of bottle. The paper towel on top wicks the vinegar around the lip. 2.  Tools - Scrubbing with a textured sponge will not damage acls.


Thanks for posting this, I'm going to try this on some of my older and dirtier bottles.  Am wondering how many times you can re-use the vinegar?  Guess it depends on how dirty the bottle was that you were cleaning.  MIKE


----------



## CreekWalker (Nov 1, 2015)

The white vinegar bath works great, I've used it for , all with rust, three bottles in a weeks time. I loosely cover the pitcher, with plastic wrap, like soda water, it will loss it's fizz, and cleaning action. thanks, bob!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 1, 2015)

Besides Vinegar you can use Lemon Juice, They both work like Citrus Acid. LEON.


----------



## jarhead67 (Nov 6, 2016)

Sand_pontil said:


> Joking of course



Glad you joked. I've been wanting to clean some bottles and have never used any acid or other chemical process and WAS going to dip a few ACLs to see how they'd come out. I guess muriatic strips the paint?


----------

